# Chuck Jaw's compatibility chart



## Rusalka (Nov 7, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can find a compatibility chart for chuck jaws between vendors?

I have only found one mention where a Talon's jaws would work on a Nova or Super Nova and vice versa, but thats it.


----------



## LeeR (Nov 7, 2014)

I wasn't aware there was any compatibility between different vendors, but I did run across the Robert Sorby Patriot Chucks.  They are Nova clones, and I had found one set of jaws I was interested in, and which apparently were not offered by Nova. I have not bought them, so I cannot vouch for them (or the line in general), but I'd expect them to be of high quality.

Here is the link:

Robert Sorby Patriot Chuck at The Best Things


----------



## Wildman (Nov 7, 2014)

I am not aware of a compatibility chart for 4 jaw chucks. Most manufacturers tell you which jaw sets fit the chucks in their lineup.  Many people that bought Grizzly 3 ¾” chuck said you can buy Vicmarc VM100 jaws for that chuck.

I would not want to buy a set of jaws from another manufacturer and hope they fit on my chucks.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Nov 7, 2014)

Okay, so maybe we ought to get our data together and compile our own compatability chart!  I've got a Nova chuck and I know all their jaws fit all their chucks.  I'll measure the distances between the mounting screws and the concentric rings.  If someone does that to other chucks, I'll build up a list and see if I can get it into the library!


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 7, 2014)

Between manufacturers I believe the Vicmarc and the Grizzly are the only 2 that interchange.  Several people I know have bough the Grizzly chuck and installed the Vicmarc jaws.

The Woodcraft brand Wood River looks like the PSI Barracuda series, but I have no clue if they interchange or not.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 7, 2014)

Rusalka, what chuck do you own now?

Swagopenturner, my measurement might not be the same as your measurements and slightest variations’ could be an expensive mistake or even run out problems.  

If not happy with a chuck you own much better to find one with features and jaw selection that meet your needs. 

I am partial to Oneway chucks because own two of them. If looking for a new or bigger chuck would have no problem buying another brand chuck.


----------



## KenV (Nov 7, 2014)

Patriot and Nova interchange jaws --  have two set of patriot jaws on SuperNova bodies.

Talon does not fit on super nova.   Tried that

Neither talon nor supernova interchange with Vicmark 120 -- Checked that out one day

Nothing else I have fits Administer Chucks  --  but the O'Donnell jaws are worth the cost of a good chuck.

Note that not all nova jaws are recommended for interchange across the whole line.   Some the Titan Jaws are intended to be just on the Titan for example.   Some will fit but are not recommended for the small nova (tommy bar) chuck.


----------



## Rusalka (Nov 9, 2014)

Wildman,

I have a Oneway Talon.  I am looking for some Cole jaws.  I am finally getting around to giving bowl turning a try (wife did buy me the chuck several years ago).  I found some Nova Cole jaws for $60 compared to $100 for Oneway's.  There's one company that I refuse to purchase from that has the whole set for $100 (chuck including Cole jaws).


----------



## Wildman (Nov 10, 2014)

Rusalka, would you consider saving yourself some money and make a donut chuck?  I do not know a vendor that has Jumbo Jaws (9” or 11”) for a Talon chuck for less than $100 or more including shipping.  

There are many styles of donut chucks you can make to mount on your lathe using a chuck or faceplate. 

https://www.google.com/search?site=....0....0...1ac.1.58.img..9.14.1050.PYnsy5mIz4A

I have couple of bases, but several outer rings to fit different size bowls. You cannot find a safer way to reverse turn a bowl.


----------



## pfbarney (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been taking a page from Mike Mahoney's book and using a piece of 3/4 inch MDF, mounting it on a face plate and turning a groove in it to match the size of my bowl (tight fit to hold it).  I then just push the bowl into groove I cut and bring the tail stock up to make sure it's good while I clean up most of the bottom.  I move the tail stock out of the way once I'm ready for removing the final nub on the bottom.  The sanding is done with the bowl mounted this way as well, minus tail stock of course.  To get the bowl out of the groove, I just tap the MDF on the back side and it pops right out.

All that being said, the donut chuck looks like a nice way to go.  May have to see about making one of those.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 11, 2014)

For reverse turning donut chucks cheap and easy to make, you can line the donut hole with and soft material so do not mar outside of your bowls.  Many turners complain about alignment issues, but if build right and little fussing alignment not a problem. Biggest advantage does not need tailstock support to finish turn, sand & apply finish. 

My first donut chucks were made using a circular saw, hand drill, parting tool, lathe, mounted on a faceplate.  

Pfbarney, you are describing one method of using a jam chuck.  I have done the same thing using glued up 2x6 lumber.  There are too many versions of jam chucking to describe in this thread.  Big advantage of using jam chucks cheap, simple and fast to make. You do need tailstock support, and will end up doing some sanding & finishing off lathe.  This if my favorite way to reverse turn today.

Will see many examples here and see jam chucks not just for bowl turning.

https://www.google.com/search?site=....0....0...1ac.1.58.img..1.21.1433.4ElUWQ8ae-o

I have never used a Longworth or vacuum chuck for reverse turn a bowl. You can make or buy a commercial Longworth Chuck. You can also make or buy your own Vacuum set up.


----------



## kovalcik (Nov 19, 2014)

Rusalka said:


> Wildman,
> 
> I have a Oneway Talon.  I am looking for some Cole jaws.  I am finally getting around to giving bowl turning a try (wife did buy me the chuck several years ago).  I found some Nova Cole jaws for $60 compared to $100 for Oneway's.  There's one company that I refuse to purchase from that has the whole set for $100 (chuck including Cole jaws).


 
I don't know how deep your convition not to buy from THAT company, but I have the $100 chuck and cole style jows and I love them.  The chuck is simple tommy bar style but solid.  The jows work very well.  One of the best deals i have found given how much I use them.


----------



## AusPom (Mar 26, 2017)

*Vicmarc Compatible*

There is an Australian company in Adelaide called Leda Machinery. They sell the Rapid 100 4 jaw chuck which is 100% compatible with the Vicmarc 100. All jaws from one fit the other and what's more the chuck is only AU$187.00.


----------

